# 6 acres w/ farmhouse 1 hr. S. of Dallas



## Texasgirl72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everyone: I have been reading this forum for years but never registered to join so firstly, thank you for all of the great advice and tips I've read from many of you over the years. 

In a few months, my little homestead will be up for sale. It is just shy of 6 acres, fully fenced w/ 4 strand barbed wire that keeps my mini cows and donkeys in but not goats (I'm sure a strand or 2 of electric would help for those critters). It has an 1876 farm house on it that I've done quite a lot to but it is no where near finished. After several additions over the years, it is appx. 2400 square feet. 5 BR, 3 full baths (although one needs a shower/tub and the septic lines under the floor need to be routed properly in that one). I've had the foundation leveled, the roof is good. It has 2 septic tanks that we've used for 2.5 years so I assume the leach lines are doing their job but don't know how to be certain but can say that we've not had them pumped in those years. It has a really old small barn (appx 500 sq. ft.) w/ a section for a chicken coop (secure) and a little corral that can be sectioned off when needed (calving, etc). The barn has electric and water (but the pipes need repair prior to using the water). New heat pump and air handler installed in 2010, 3 propane dearborne heaters, a fireplace and I'll throw in a small wood stove that I never got installed. 

It is not the prettiest place to be certain as it needs flooring throughout (currently plywood w/ one decent wood floor in the dining room), needs paint inside and out along with some rotted wood repairs in some areas (2 areas have new hardiboard siding but the other 7? sides are a hodge podge of different siding, the kitchen counter needs replacing and a few rooms need drywall repairs and some floor patching prior to flooring installation. I had the electric panel upgraded and the exterior wiring redone in a safe manner. The soil is good and fertile and it also has a small stock tank at one corner. There is a well but we've never had it looked at and don't know anything about wells so I don't know if it could be used with repair or not but a lady who lived here 35years ago said it produced plenty back then (not that that means anything now). We use coop water. There are a few hackberry trees, one oak in the front yard, way too many mesquite trees and a few pecan trees at one end of the pasture. 2 mature plum trees, 2 peach trees (young), 2 Asian Persimmons ( also young if they survived the winter) and lots of wild raspberries all over. 

I am selling and moving back to DFW to take care of mom and to pay down debt. This could be a pretty little place if someone has the time and skills to complete the work. Most of it is aesthetic work and a semi skilled carpenter could fix the rotted wood and replace one section of old siding that had to be torn out when the pipes froze before we moved here. (I have enough hardiboard under the carport to do about 1/2 of that repair/replacement.) But, in its present state I don't think anyone could get an FHA loan or anything like that and I can not owner finance as I'm drowning in debt and need that burden off of me asap. I would like to get $75K, as is but would listen to reasonable offers. I think another 10-20K , depending on your taste and a lot of sweat equity, would make it a decent home for a large family or multigenerational household. In April, it will be in its second year of ag exemption. Taxes are currently under $800/year. They were $1200 pre-ag. It is outside of city limits so no city taxes but it's within biking or even walking distance to the elementary school and Walmart. Corsicana ISD. If I see any interest on here, I will take and upload pics.

If needed, we can negotiate on a TO20 tractor and accessories, the 3 mini cows (Zebus for the ag exemption), about 10 laying hens and I'll throw the 2 donkeys in for free (I know, I know no one wants donkeys anymore but they have run off many coyotes, loose dogs and foxes). Our goal is to be out by May, June at the latest. I hate to leave my little refuge but I'm obligated to help mom and it makes more sense to live w/ her than vice versa as we'd have to go even further into debt to make the add on handicap friendly and her home already is equipped for that. But, the add on is very large and at one end of the house (more private) w/a large bathroom so it's perfect if you also have an elderly parent that needs a wheel in shower, for instance. (This is the bathroom w/ no tub.) I've tried to give enough detail but if I left any questions unanswered, let me know. And thanks if you've read this far down my extremely long post.


----------



## mjplatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I think you could post some pictures of this place on perhaps Lands of America and get lots of folks looking at it quickly. I bought my 20 acres by searching for years (literally) on that site.


----------



## Texasgirl72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, mjplatt. I think we're going to hang onto the place at least for now.


----------

